# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Передозировка виагры

## MOCT

Видимо что-то в мозгу у спамеров заклинило и они прислали мне сегодня 79 одинаковых писем с рекламой виагры (точнее - VIAGeRA). В принципе, еще не вечер, может и до ста дойдет. Одна радость, что спам-фильтр убил всех на автомате. Хочу поинтересоваться, а как обстоят дела у других - отмечен ли у вас всплеск спама?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

У меня обычный поток. Сколько там виагры, сказать не могу, почти всё отстреливается ещё на подлёте. В почтовом ящике побывало одно. Плюс какой-то учебный центр, плюс турагенство.

Они вчера хорошо развлекались - рассылали в белый свет фразы из "Пикника на обочине" в английском переводе.

----------


## Alexey P.

Нет, у меня всплеска нету. Все как и обычно.

----------


## Xen

А у меня - всплеск... Только виагры не потребовалось =))

----------


## Nike

ну не 79 штук конечно, но 15 одинаковых подряд есть.

----------


## MOCT

я оказался прав - до полуночи прислали еще 6 виагр. будем считать, что это спланированная акция спамеров против меня и попытка усомниться в моих потенциальных возможностях ;-)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> я оказался прав - до полуночи прислали еще 6 виагр. будем считать, что это спланированная акция спамеров против меня и попытка усомниться в моих потенциальных возможностях ;-)


Просто email попал в списки какой-то спаммерской конторой, которая виагрой торгует  :Smiley:  У меня таких в день приходит штук 30-40, но хорошо режется антиспамом по ключевым словам. Причем что действительно интересно - это практически одно и то-же письмо, которое бомбят с разных сторон. Я думаю, причина проста - торговцы этой самой виагрой заказали рассылку у 20-30 спаммеров одновременно. А базы у них пересекаются ... У меня все приходящие спам письма имеют вид:



> Hi,
> 
> CIALxIS from 3, 75 $
> VALIvUM from 1, 20 $
> AMBIvEN
> VIAGvRA from 3, 35 $
> 
> http://www.ortuncaze.com
> 
> ...


Меняется только ссылка и цены в начале письма

----------


## MOCT

> Причем что действительно интересно - это практически одно и то-же письмо, которое бомбят с разных сторон. Я думаю, причина проста - торговцы этой самой виагрой заказали рассылку у 20-30 спаммеров одновременно. А базы у них пересекаются


в том-то и дело, что в поле From даже стоят повторяющиеся фамилии




> Меняется только ссылка и цены в начале письма


свобода выбора и здоровая конкуренция ;-)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> свобода выбора и здоровая конкуренция ;-)


Согласен ! Но есть одно но, при условии которого можно даже самую честную и успешную фирму обгадить! Берешь конкурирующую фирму ... собираешь все ее контактные телефоны,факсы,мыла,адрес сайта(если есть - у уважающей себя фирмы как правило сайты есть!) Потом заказываешь у спамеров рассылку.... стоит она не сильно дорого....!
Оплачиваешь скажем так у 10-15 спамеров... и вот летят тысячи писем от твоего конкурента..... которого потом обвиняют в недобросовестной рекламе! Что существенно подрывает имидж любой компании....даже вполне процветающей....! Соответсвенно у потенциальных клиентов складывается совсем другое мнение.... соответственно поток клиентов значительно сокращается! В результате что имеется ...? фирма по которой нанесен значитльный удар по имиджу а соответсвенно по финансам! Самое забавное во всем этом что борьба с конкурентом таким способом является одним из самых дешевых, но эффективных!
Мораль такова.... "Конкуренуия,конкуренцией - а спамеров мочить! Задолбали!"

----------


## GrAnd

> Видимо что-то в мозгу у спамеров заклинило и они прислали мне сегодня 79 одинаковых писем с рекламой виагры (точнее - VIAGeRA). В принципе, еще не вечер, может и до ста дойдет. Одна радость, что спам-фильтр убил всех на автомате. Хочу поинтересоваться, а как обстоят дела у других - отмечен ли у вас всплеск спама?


Посмотрел из интереса логи за 12 число. Нет, никакого особого всплеска спама не наблюдалось. Первой ступенью (по полям заголовков) было отсеяно 27. Второй ступенью (байесовской) - 30. Мне лично прошло 1 письмо. Тем, для которых вторая ступень отключена, немногим больше - где-то по 5 штук в среднем. Вобщем, обычный средний день. В пик рассылки отсев может составлять от 100 до 150 штук.

Писем с VIAGeRA не замечено. Зато в эти дни встречались письма с VlAGRA (вторая буква - L) и \/[email protected]@.

----------


## Arkadiy

У меня за неделю отсутствия три спамерных письма в одном ящике и 7 в другом, слава богу,что без "виагры"  :Smiley:

----------

